# SWGRS 2012



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, cannot get any info, last information was that it was not going to be at Pomona California like it was before.

The swgrs.com site is from 2011... 

I would be nice to just say it won't happen. Too bad, I heard that parking was bad (I never had a problem) and that the Fairplex people were hard to deal with.

I enjoyed the show, and the added draw of having the Fairplex 1:1:museum and the Fairplex layout with all those nice people was quite a draw for me. 


Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg one thing that really hurt last years show was that Sunday was an absolutly miserable day and that probably kept alot of people away. I can't say if Saturdays crowds were OK or not as I was just an exhibitor, but leaving Sunday it was raining badly and there was 3 inches of hail on the 210 near San Dimas. Not a good day.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg....late Sunday, Dave Roberts told us that he was very close to an agreement with the Fairplex folks. Looks like there may be a November show afterall.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Be nice if that happens, the GTE is in early Sept but having a SWGRS closer to christmas would be better for vendors, just hope the weather is better this time around if it happens.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Would be nice, I missed the BTS. I'll be there for the GTE, since my Z scale group will exhibit there again (they were at the BTS). 

That Fairplex site just has way too much going for it to have an alternative that's as attractive. I can put up with parking and walking for one or two days out of a year! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This would indeed be good news.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure hope Dave can pull it off.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Same guy puts on HAGRS in 3 weeks and still NO OFFICIAL word on that. Just word of mouth is all.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't know the 'labour' details (from first thought to closing time last day) on how Dave puts these shows together, but without all hundred plus people that are involved in putting together our (CMRS) Supertrain every yr it would not happen ! 

That said if these shows are to attract attendees beyond the region (to grow the event) there has to be posting/advertising of definite show details at least 4-5 months ahead !! 


ex. we know of the definite sept. happening in Nebraska . . . . so i'm always working thru things (as in scheduling and funding) whether it is doable . Whereas the swgrs and hagrs are still just 'maybe' chatter on the 'net !!


imho 

doug c 


p.s. ST'13 has already been greenlighted, http://www.supertrain.ca/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well If there is a SWGRS at the Fair Plex in Nov.... I plan on attending.

Any one else?

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got an email a few minutes ago, saying it's on, November 3 and 4... 

hurray! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Good news!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting! thats good to hear!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We will plan on going. I'm guessing that the Fairplex layout would be part of it??????


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at the flyer late last night on my Schmartphone and didn't even realize I was one of the listed layouts! Better mark my calendar!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The web site is not updated yet, still has the 2011 coupon on it. I can forward the email to anyone who wants it. 

Paul, I can't imagine the Fairplex layout would be excluded, they are the nicest, most accommodating people... we better get Stan on the program coordinating the runs... paging Mr. Cedarleaf!


Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He was out to breakfast so it may be a while before Stan decides to view this post. You know at his age he is a little slower now days







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10 Jun 2012 03:41 PM 
He was out to breakfast so it may be a while before Stan decides to view this post. You know at his age he is a little slower now days







Later RJD RJ....... You sure got that right...









I'll need to contact the Fairplex folks to confirm everthing... and set up the Saturday runs......

Stay tuned... 

We're still working on Marty's Thingy.....


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have heard from the Fairplex Garden Railroad and they will do what ever they can to help. 

David


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You know at his age he is a little slower now daysIt's hard to imagine Stan EVER slowing down!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 11 Jun 2012 08:12 PM 
You know at his age he is a little slower now daysIt's hard to imagine Stan EVER slowing down!!







RJ is probably a bit more prophetic, Dwight...







It's starting to take a bit longer to get from point A to point B.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 12 Jun 2012 07:03 AM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 11 Jun 2012 08:12 PM 
You know at his age he is a little slower now daysIt's hard to imagine Stan EVER slowing down!!







RJ is probably a bit more prophetic, Dwight...







It's starting to take a bit longer to get from point A to point B.











The Time Frame from Point A to Point B depends on how many people Stan stopped to talk to along the way 

The of course if He has a train running on a layout at this time someone may be in trouble. 


JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Any body got some video of SWGRS from previous shows? I would like to put something together and put on youtube and use on the website. 

I am signing a contract with the Sheraton for hotels. They are coming in at 91.00/ night. I wish I could get them a little cheaper. oh well. 

David


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

SWGRS Fall 2011 - Matt's Bigboy with 20 cars and my C19 with Pearl Harbor cars.




Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my 16 wheeler at the 2010 show


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
I have a request. Last year the Fairplex guards at the back gate by the Sheraton would not let me in before 10:00 A.M. even though I was going to the Fairplex layout before the actual show opened. That was Sunday morning. Can we get that fixed?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the Pizza layout from last year


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 19 Jun 2012 11:24 AM 
David,
I have a request. Last year the Fairplex guards at the back gate by the Sheraton would not let me in before 10:00 A.M. even though I was going to the Fairplex layout before the actual show opened. That was Sunday morning. Can we get that fixed?


Paul, 
It seems there were way to many security guards around the show last year with nothing to do but bother us. There was a long drawn out discussion with the Fairplex about that. I have been assured that we won't have that problem this year.. I will specifically mention that gate to the Sheridan.
David


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

All, 
I plan to use these videos in my emails going out. If anyone objects, let me know. Thanks for the help. 

It seems to be harder and harder to get some excitement and attendance to train shows. I'm always open to new ideas and I can't tell you all how much help it is for you guys helping to get the word out. 

I think I'm going to add swap tables to the show. It's always interesting what can be available on the used or unwanted market that some one else really wants. 

David


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 19 Jun 2012 12:44 PM 
All, 
I plan to use these videos in my emails going out. If anyone objects, let me know. Thanks for the help. 

It seems to be harder and harder to get some excitement and attendance to train shows. I'm always open to new ideas and I can't tell you all how much help it is for you guys helping to get the word out. 

I think I'm going to add swap tables to the show. It's always interesting what can be available on the used or unwanted market that some one else really wants. 

David We all appreciate what you have done to make SWGRS the show that it is. I have a good friend (Russ Rutalj here on MLS) that I have worked with for over forty years. I never knew that he loved trains. It was your show two years ago that got him started in the hobby! Now he has a couple of engines and a large elevated layout in his back yard.








Your show works!









Thank you for what you are doing.

EDIT: BTW, Thanks for trying to "fix" the "Security Guard problem". Last year they were in real pain to folks trying to bring equipment into the Fairplex layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The swap tables sounds great, please let us know the "rules" for them. 

Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Jun 2012 02:04 PM 
The swap tables sounds great, please let us know the "rules" for them. 

Greg 



Rules?... Holy moly. I thought someone would just rent a table put their train stuff on that table and sell it.. I guess life isn't that simple. I'll think a little on what the rules should be.

David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... ok, "rules" meant what to do... sorry... 

How much to rent a table for swapping? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

$45.00/table


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dave! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The only rule for the table is no rule. Now that is simple enough. Later RJD


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Because of the train show at the Fairplex i decided to buy a 55 ton shay. Enjoyed building my elevated railroad .I was hooked!! Just bought a 4-4-0 with passenger cars so i can double my fun. Both are battery powered with airwire controller. All this from going to a train show with Gary. Looking forward to this year running my 4-4-0 at the Fairplex.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was only thinking of swapping trains, not wives RJ! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about a shuttle between the Hotel Gate and the Show House? Some of us could use it. 

JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There will be a shuttle from the parking lot to the front door of the show 

I guess if I'm paying for the shuttle, I can arrange a hotel pick up at the front door. 

In June the gate side at the Sheraton was torn up for construction. 

David


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg asked a great question about swap meet "rules". Are there any seller and or sales tax issues with the city???? Also, what might the effect on the "retail" vendors be????

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The swap table thing has got my attention. I was thinking about selling a bunch of nice 40' cars at Marty's this year but this sounds better and easier for me.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Jun 2012 07:33 AM 
Greg asked a great question about swap meet "rules". Are there any seller and or sales tax issues with the city???? Also, what might the effect on the "retail" vendors be????

Just some thoughts... 



From my experience from the last 4 years, the precedure is....

Go to the California BOE web site and fill out a temporary tax permit. It's good for swap meets, garage sales, etc. You list the event and and dates of that event. They issue you a permit usually within 2 weeks. You can also go to th CA BOE office in West Covina and they can do it in less than an hour.

In regards to the vendors, Many are always looking for new items to sell. They get first chance to make purchases to sell in their on booth or at other shows since both are there during set up. Maybe they have a customer who is looking for that particular item at the swap table. It seems like a win/win to me. There is so much cross buying from booth to booth at York, it amazes me. Why not throw the little guys into the mix.

IMHO there is not that much " new" merchandise available in regards to just releases products and I have heard some manufacturers shelves are getting low with track. locomotives, and cars. Things that have been made for several years. The're just not available at this time. Swap tables may add a bigger variety of items than just the regular dealers.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, Dave.... Thanks for the input.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking I may have to rent a tent to have infront of the shop. I have had so many folks say they want to sale pre-enjoied items. 
I'm still looking for two budd coaches.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just made reservations at the Fairplex Sheraton and have some information that might help on rates for some of you. The show rate is $91.00 per night. They have a promotion on under featured offers called "Pay Rates equal to your birth year". Promotion code NBR. The rate is $149.00 the first night with the succeeding nights equal to the last two digits of your birth year. I booked three nights and it averages out to $78.33 a night. This won't help everyone but it did save me $38.00 before taxes. The older you are the better it works. You will need to show an ID at check-in to verify age.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, $83 a night for me... thanks Paul !!! 

Greg


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Works out to $71.00 a night for me. Thanks Paul


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a place for live steamers to play??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By xo18thfa on 26 Jul 2012 05:17 PM 
Is there a place for live steamers to play?? 
There usually is a " Live Steam Track" , that has been desecrated by some of us Battery Dudes, set up near Silver State Trains booth in the show hall. All live steam guys are welcomed there. 

JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The Southwest Garden Railroad Show is about 2 month away and I have been thinking of ways to bring more people to the show. Both people in the hobby and others that may be interested in getting into large scale. I'm looking for ideas and also some help in getting the word out. 

I am being told that social media is the big way to get the word out and spark interest. Although I know little about it, I have picked up some things during the last year of research. I have literally spent tens of thousands of dollars advertising on radio, TV, newspaper, and magazines on my shows in the past 4 years. I still think that is necessary, but it doesn't always bring the results we all want. 

I have also been to many shows over the past several years and we all know that attendance is down and we all are concerned about the future of large scale. In a nut shell, Less people, less product selection, and higher prices. 

I personally have a great love and passion for garden trains and I want it to grow and more people to have fun in the hobby. For the past 3 years, with the cooperation of the Fairplex Garden Railroad, have been doing a drawing to get the addresses and emails of people going to the LA County Fair and giving away 4 Thomas the Tanks Train sets each year to try to drive more people into the hobby. I know some people will sign up for anything, yet, I believe they must have some interest being at the railroad and filling out something for the drawing. From doing that and working with the BTS, I have over 9000 emails to help promote large scale trains just in southern california. Working emails is the less expensive way to get people's attention. Postal mailings are thousands of dollars to do and it hasn't brought in the people. 

Here is my latest idea. As always I need everyones help to get the word out about SWGRS. I have a facebook page and I would like to get as many likes as possible. I'm going to send out an email to the 9000 within a week and I am hoping many not yet in large scale will at least get courious and get on my facebook page to see what large scale is about. Please post something on my facebook page on why you like garden railroading. Something that might spark even more curiousity so people will come to the show and see what we have. 

One thing that makes me proud about the show is the selection of layouts we have from the massive to the small and compact. It just proves that anyone can make room for a layout. Many of the vendors have been giving out coupons and I will supply a digital copy to anyone that wants to pass them out. Contact the dealers you support and ask them if they are coming to the show. if not, ask why. I also got this idea of renting a semi truck for dealers on the east coast to have a more affordable way to get their product to LA and back. I'm working on that also. Forward the emails about the show to people you think might be interested. Even if they get more than one from muliple friends, They might decide to join the fun. 

As I stated earlier, I'm learning about social media and I know I have to do more than just that. I am always open to ideas and suggestions to make SWGRS work. I can't do it without your help. 

Thanks 

David Roberts


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great Blog...
I have been into "G" scale for about 4 years, still digging the hill side away and laying track, making all the "Newbe" mistakes, but have been having fun.Heard about Fairplex in 2010, and talked the wife into going down to Southern Calif. She enjoyed it very much, bought to much of the wrong scale, but Heck I made it work.
When I told her this year was on she said "Lets Go" . so we will be there at least on Saturday. and now she has told me that we can "find" a few extra bucks in case there is anything i need to buy, ( I Think So). 
Anyway, I'am glad its on and thanks for all the Post
Bud
Northern Calif Foothills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

link to the show site: http://www.swgrs.com/#/home


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Sep 2012 08:40 PM 
link to the show site: http://www.swgrs.com/#/home 

Well I _thought_ I was in the show, not on the list anywhere, maybe I'll just be loitering around the Door Hollow this time around...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Doubt it is too late to rectify the situation. 

Sorry to have missed you at Costa Mesa, only made Friday evening to help set up. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I emailed David and he confirmed I am in the show, now to get ready for it.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The block of rooms at the Sheraton ends on Sept 22. This is going to be a great show and the Sheraton is a real nice place to stay. 
Room rates are 90.00 
The link is 

https://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/res?id=1207184841&key=1005E


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to this show and having a wonderful time.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 20 Sep 2012 06:35 AM 
The block of rooms at the Sheraton ends on Sept 22. This is going to be a great show and the Sheraton is a real nice place to stay. 
Room rates are 90.00 
The link is 

https://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/res?id=1207184841&key=1005E 

According to that link, it states: "Group rate available until September 15, 2012."
So as of today (Sept. 20, 2012) it's too late.

-Ted


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the link yesterday and it gave me the rate of $90.00 per night.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 26 Jul 2012 12:45 PM 
I just made reservations at the Fairplex Sheraton and have some information that might help on rates for some of you. The show rate is $91.00 per night. They have a promotion on under featured offers called "Pay Rates equal to your birth year". Promotion code NBR. The rate is $149.00 the first night with the succeeding nights equal to the last two digits of your birth year. I booked three nights and it averages out to $78.33 a night. This won't help everyone but it did save me $38.00 before taxes. The older you are the better it works. You will need to show an ID at check-in to verify age.


Thanks Paul

I made reservations for 3 nights using the "*Birth year promotion*".

-Ted


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just woke up from my weeks-long nap to learn about the Fairplex show. I'm in! BTW, should I bring my building collection? Ya could come out to my car and look at 'em. Then I would sell you Tupperware.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Will we be running at the Fairplex again?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, we can run on the Fairplex garden railroad. Stan is in charge of setting that up. 
David


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from Marty's and will be in touch with Rick at the Fairplex to get the running schedule started.... 

I'll update when that happens....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as a heads up...I called the Sheraton reservations number tonight that is on the Fairplex Sheraton web page (866-716-8130)...and I asked for the SWGRS rate...and got it. So, you can still get the rate which is better than the Birth Year rate...unless you're older than dirt.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How Old is Dirt ?









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's a simple calculation.... the show rate is $90 a night, $180 for 2... The special is 120 the first night, and your birth year minus 1900... so if you were born in 1940 (actually 1939) or earlier you come out ahead. 

If you stay 3 nights, then your dirt won't have to be as old... I'll leave the calculations to you JJ as homework... 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes staying three nights a great deal. For us the first night at the going rate and the next two at $43.00.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Oct 2012 07:51 AM 
Well, it's a simple calculation.... the show rate is $90 a night, $180 for 2... The special is 120 the first night, and your birth year minus 1900... so if you were born in 1940 (actually 1939) or earlier you come out ahead. 

If you stay 3 nights, then your dirt won't have to be as old... I'll leave the calculations to you JJ as homework... 

Greg 


It's $149 now for the first night on the birth rate deal...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

they just figured out that most of us ARE old as dirt ha ha!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you all take your walkers with ya!!!!!!!!!!!. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 03 Oct 2012 01:37 PM 
Hope you all take your walkers with ya!!!!!!!!!!!. Later RJD 






May the fleas of a thousand camel caravan nestle in your crotch.









JJ


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....I have been thinking of ways to bring more people to the show. Both people in the hobby and others that may be interested in getting into large scale. I'm looking for ideas and also some help in getting the word out..."

Well if it is definitely happening and as soon as written in stone let us know (unlike last yr. with poor comm.) then peoples like myself will punt notice to our respective newsletter editors, all the LS forums, and similiar. Instead of thousands $ sent off to overpriced periodicals spend a few hundred on show flyers and postage, sending (or on request) out to LS clubs or umbrella societies (ex. C.M.R.S.) to pass out .. hopefully receipients will actually want to promote the hobby, and post at regional hobby shops, etc. !

Similiar to what i did for VGT for their first annual MMTSaS last weekend in Wpg. , CentralCanada .....

imho
doug c

p.s. again would like to have popped down for this w.coast event, but funding still not there for such a trip 
ultimate scenario drive down with at least the RBR gp38-2 with my custom paint 4- CN 'n 4-CNA exLEF&C 100Thoppers to run on the fairplex layout ..... now that would be a "bucket list" item


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of you local Southern California G Scalers or early arrivers can give us a hand, we'll be setting up the Live Steam track on Friday-Nov.2nd, starting at about 9am. Appeciate your help, thanks. More info- goto: http://www.swgrs.com/


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys.......... If you've signed up for running on the Fairplex layout, just show up at your appointed times. We don't have many running so it should be a great day to run... 

Remember.... running starts at 10 am.... Please not before.... This give the Fairplex crew time to have the layout ready for us to run. 

Many thanks to Rick and the guys for this opportunity to run our trains... 

Those who have Marty's Shirts, let's wear them on Saturday....


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The youngest and strongest member of the Door Hollow Shortline crew won't be able to make it on Friday. The three much older and weaker members would appreciate any help in setting up our layout as well. We plan to be there at 10:00 AM.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob...I can help when I get there...but it will be later in the afternoon. I can't leave here till noon (at best) and I have to stop at Jim Francis's place to load up with some consignment stuff from his estate. 

If anyone is into good deals on FANTASTIC kits...they'll be at the SWGRS. For all you old timers, got a bunch of Hartford, Jeff Saxton, FH&PB, and Don Winters kit stuff...and trucks for em. All of the proceeds go to Jim's estate.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am off to Stan's and then we are heading for the show 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm here sitting in the lobby relaxing talking with John Corradini. 
Looking forward to a train filled weekend. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

There goes the neighborhood. Stan and JJ just walked in and joined us. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 01 Nov 2012 04:46 PM 
There goes the neighborhood. Stan and JJ just walked in and joined us. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie Boy, this looks like trouble!









I'm goin' miss you guys.









Have fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back to the hotel from a delightful meal at the "fast becoming an MLS Favorite restaurant" Pasta Cucina on Foothills Blvd.....









Getting ready for tomorrow's set up.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Post lots of pix Stan!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Stan bring a leash for JJ.... 

dinner already Guys, me too, home bashed Pizza, a modelers delight!!!! and lemon creme pie!!!! 

OK, I'll stop. ...maybe!! 

Dirk


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving this morning and headed for CA, See all of you real soon.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy will post a bunch as usual.., Jerry...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice warm weekend coming


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Stan bring a leash for JJ.... and vise versa...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Dwight, We better get trains running and go next year to keep an eye on them!! 

Dirk


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you all think thing's are bad with Stan and JJ well the worse is on it's way. Look out for Mutt and Jeff alis Greg and Ted to arrive tomorrow.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Arriving under cover of darkness tonight! 

See you guys in the bar! 

Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 
Pweeze advize on your waitest inventowy adjusment... 
Did Stanwee bwing aww duh stuff??? 
Cawefuhl, he mighta wicked it...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 1:1 train museum at the Pomona Fairplex will be open tomorrow (Nov 3)?

The normal scheduled open house weekend is the following weekend (Nov 10-11). So I'm not sure if there will be any volunteers from the museum to open the gates during the SWGRS. And it's probably too late to send an email to ask them.

So I was wondering if anyone here knows.?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan.... Tommy has the loot in his possession... I took them out of the van, placed them on the asphalt parking lot and he picked them up with his little dollie thingy....

Them's safely tucked in his room at the Sheraton............


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I stayed downstairs in the lobby till midnight talking with MLS friends. It was quite enjoyable.

Duncan, As for the stuff that was personally hand delivered with a smile (Thanks Stan and JJ), here's a picture of my room (couldn't fit all the cars in)










Thanks

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bring them down and let's set them up for breakfast! I'm heading down now... 

Greg 

(I like you Tommy, you are one sick puppy ha ha!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys time for some pics you been there long enough.







Later RJD


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree...Pictures? or are you still at the bar?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 
Glad they got there, and hope you have phun with 'em...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WHAT? 

No Pictures 

What you guys been doing all this time 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Carla, Gary and Tommy were taking pictures as was Dave Roberts... 

They said they'd be posting here and on Facebook....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Where on Facebook?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto with Jerry. "Where on Facebook?"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got home from SWGRRS 

JJ


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Its great to here the good news

Russ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04 Nov 2012 07:48 AM 
Where on Facebook? Go to this link for just a few on Facebook...

SWGRS

Also, Tommy posted some on the other SWGRS thread. 

It takes Carla and Gary a few days to get their images and videos prepared for the web

As far as I know, Tommy and I were the ony ones running on the Fairplex layout. We had a number of people who had to cancel because of medical situations. The weather was fabulous and it was a great selling show.... Boxes, bags, track and all kinds of train stuff went out the door(s)... 

As is normal... Some sold a lot, some sold and some will be disapointed that more didn't sell...









Great layouts and super steam running. T'would be a great help if we could get a few more for steam track setup and teardown helpers. 

AND.... The fun, food and MLS gatherings were great as usual. Cuban food, Italian food and good old meat and potato food....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a lot of fun. Saturday was pretty good turnout, it picked up mid day, Sunday was less but it usually always is. The trouble is that an all large scale show by its very nature is not going to have as much draw as an all scale show, but depending on which vendor you talked to, some had good sales, some didn't, I suspect that is true even at the all-scale shows. As for the pizza, I had more inquiries and questions on Sunday than I did on Saturday even though the turnout was a bit less than Saturday. 


I think this is due to the dynamic of train show attendance. Saturday always brings out the more die-hard train types, who are more likely to be looking for specific things for their layouts. Sundays always bring out more families who are much more likely to non-train people who are there because their kids love Thomas. 


I set out with this layout to build a mobile demonstration layout that you don't need a big yard or a full basement to still have fun in LS, and I did achieve that based on the comments, but an unintended side effect is that I also created something that kids just go ape over. I got alot of kids who just went plain giddy at the layout. They would keep coming back time and again and would love to follow the trains around the pizza. One parent just pulled up a chair and sat down and waiting for his kid to get tired. I think its small size is something easier for them to take in all at once. All I know is that for good or bad, its a big hit with kids.


David told me he intends to be back in 2013, If the Earth isn't blown up on Dec 21 to make way for a Hyperspace Bypass, I'll be there.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW how successful was the swap meet table? based on what I saw it looked like a big success. 

While I did get a new AC drive brick from Stan (Thanks Stan), but I was cash poor this show and after buying a Lil Bug Mauler saddletanker from Hans that I shouldn't have, I was busted flat for the rest of the show and couldn't partake of the goodies for offer.


----------

